# The bus



## landoboguy (Oct 25, 2018)

Commonly known as the bus, added solar to roof, refillable gas, lift up counter extension, silent night mattress, cut and sewn to fit, (gotta get me sleep he he), wifi.
Almost removed the fridge for extra storage space but kept it. Winterised so I can enjoy the highlands 

Downsized from a Chausson Flash 05 as kids aren't kids any more, and happy I did. 



apologies for prev duplicate post thought Id posted in wrong section.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 3, 2018)

Great looking van.


----------



## rob12770 (Jul 12, 2019)

landoboguy said:


> Commonly known as the bus, added solar to roof, refillable gas, lift up counter extension, silent night mattress, cut and sewn to fit, (gotta get me sleep he he), wifi.
> Almost removed the fridge for extra storage space but kept it. Winterised so I can enjoy the highlands
> 
> Downsized from a Chausson Flash 05 as kids aren't kids any more, and happy I did.
> ...



Hi im new..to everything :O)
 am i right in thinking you put your Awning like that on purpose so rain water could run off more easily ?
cheers Rob
nice van BTW


----------



## Coops1964 (Jul 26, 2019)

rob12770 said:


> Hi im new..to everything :O)
> am i right in thinking you put your Awning like that on purpose so rain water could run off more easily ?
> cheers Rob
> nice van BTW



I suspect that they did pal.


----------



## Forresbroons (Aug 8, 2019)

Snap, same van.

We have fitted a 2nd LB to ours to give us a  lot more scope when WC.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 8, 2019)

Forresbroons said:


> Snap, same van.
> 
> We have fitted a 2nd LB to ours to give us a  lot more scope when WC.



Sorry but what is a 2nd LB sorry to ask?ahh maybe a 2nd Leisure Battery silly me


----------

